# Advice on Coyote Mount...



## killdoes (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't wait to long or she might move on. Hair might be a little thin right now and later in the year would be better but that there is a trophy no matter when you kill it!


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

A coyote this time of year isn't worth the time to skin in my opinion. It can be done, but most aren't all that pretty. Oh, and the bugs...


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

She has been living in the same den since around January that I know of. I first hung my camera on the den in Jan. Now I get pictures of her about every day crossing my food plot. The last photo she had 2 pups with her, they were not black though.


----------



## mmtcougar (Feb 22, 2007)

I would shoot her before she leaves or someone else gets her. The coat wont be as nice as a december dog but black coyotes arent easy to come by, and make beautiful mounts no matter what.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks. Probably will try and take her next week.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

personally if I wanted this for a trophy, I would wait till winter to get her with a full heavy coat. yes you are taking the chance of he being gone or someone else getting her, but for a trophy, it's worth it. At least you get to enjoy seeing her now which is pretty cool in itself watching a live animal. the coat is what makes the mount cool. I woulnd't want to spend my money on a mount if it wasn't what I really wanted...just my opinion.. no matter what you decide, good luck in your hunt!!


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

I would shoot it while you have the chance.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

I think we are going this evening. Seen her Saturday in a hay field. My grandpa is wooried it is going to get in the sheep soon, so he is insisting that we try and take her. Keep you posted. Thanks


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

22 magnum to the heart if you can get her close enough. or even a 22LR...Anything bigger or faster will probably mess her up. 17HMR might be alright too if you need a little more range. Just make sure you get her right in the arm pit. No head shots or broadside should shots, or you will mess up her pelt.

Honestly if she has been around since January and hasnt got after the livestock yet, then she probably wont. Yotes are oppertunistic hunters, they will not attack something they think will put up a fighting chance. And since she has 2 pups, she definately isnt going to risk harm. I would wait till at least late fall, with 2 pups, she isnt going anywhere. Her pups are all she is worried about, and finding a new home while they are young would put them in danger. Wait till later in the year and you will have a better mount...

Black yotes in WV are not that uncommon. I have killed probably 5-6...The rare ones are the silver looking ones...


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

we did one set with fawn distress. No luck. Black ones sem to be rare around our area. I have killed about 25 between calling and snares. Never a black one. One almost white. Never seen any other balck ones.


----------

